# Questions from a newbie



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

What up everyone, new here. And new to snowboarding sorta. This was my first season snowboarding and i LOVED it. But i always used rented boards and since the seasons coming to a close pretty much, i want to buy my own snowboard set. I've already found a Burton board, Burton bindings, and some nice Vans boots that i hear good things about. What else should i buy? Whats recommended? And should i wait to buy things or would now be a good time to start? Thanks!


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

if u enjoy it. and can foresee yourself enjoying for some time to come.. then go ahead and pop some gear. best purchase i've made is impact shorts. I love my impact shorts, nothing worse then a sore tailbone to ruin your day. In fact last season away on a snowboarding trip i actually left my impact shorts at home... i was so shattered i actually bought another pair on the mountain because i really can't live without them.. they're awesome.

el


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

lol impact shorts would be nice...sweet suggestion. my first trip i fell like 24/7 but after that i got good at how to handle myself. dont fall at all anymore expect for those rare occasions(getting cut off by a skier or something) and those falls huuurt. thanks!


----------

